# Water feature or not?



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm mostly looking for opinions on this because I can't decide whether I want to incorporate a water feature into my upcoming vivarium.

It has a 24"x19" footprint but is 28" tall and is acrylic. I'm planning on keeping a small group of D. auratus in it to begin with, and I may add a pair of D. pumilio later.

On one side I think that water features don't usually work very well (at least in my experience). I've always tried to incorporate them but it usually ends up being more trouble than its worth, and I've always ended up turning them off.

On the other side I think since this tank is acrylic I could easily incorporate a sump and instal as many bulkheads as I like which would make it easier. I'm always impressed by all the European vivariums and they always seem to have a water area and I would love to be able to create something like that. I'm just afraid that I'll try and once again find that in the long run it'll end up keeping the soil too wet for ferns to grow in and will just look like crud again.

What do you guys think? Would D. auratus' benefit from any kind of water feature at all? Or should I just save the space to have that much more real estate for plants?

Jason


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

I say do the water feature, they really make the tank.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

Go for it! I did a water feature in my first Viv and Im very happy with the results. I think the key is to make sure you plan it well.
Heres a couple pics of my first viv for inspiration.


















Matt


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Auratus would benifit alot. From my experience and what I've read they're alot more active with a water feature. I say do it. With that much height you could make a spectacular water fall. 

Most of the problems with water features stem from insufficent planning and testing. Spend some time thinking it though and once you have your idea post it up and let some people comment on it. Make revisions as needed and from there take your final design and set it up, then do a "dry run" with just the plumbing and water in the tank to make sure everything works that way it's supossed to. Now that you know it works you can build the tank and know how the system is going to work. RGB's threads in the members frogs and vivs section would be a great place to start to see how the process goes.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

Well... ok 

Luckily I've already got a hole drilled towards to the top of the tank where my overflow used to be.

Matt, what kind of substrate is that? My biggest concern is that it will make the soil too moist to keep ferns, but I guess I can come up with some fix if that ends up being a problem.


----------



## Jay Why (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey Rubisco - I dig the material you used for your `pool` - but what is
it?!?!? Care to give some details on the method(s) you used? I'd like to do something similar for my next tank.


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

i believe it is gs just moulded and covered in peat/silicon


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I have made this post sticky since it is a common topic.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

IMO, water features are only practical if you have a sump. One thing that is overlooked is the heat that the pump produces. For a long time, I have wondered why my tanks have always been many degrees above room temp, even at night when the light is off.

Turn off the pump, and the tank can drop 5 degrees. funny, I didn't realize that until I turned my pump off in my firebellied toad tank one day when it needed cleaning.

Blow a fan over the sump and you should be all set, just make sure you top off regularly. A sump can be very useful to keep the tank temp regulated.

One thing to keep in mind. Make sure you put a carbon pad in the water or your room will start smelling like a lake.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, since this has been stickied, should we come up with a list of frogs that seem to benefit from water features and a list of frogs that are indifferent to them?

I never noticed my D. leucomelas hanging around or in my water feature in my last vivarium, has anybody else noticed the same thing?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

My Tincs don't seem particularly influenced. My Auratus on the other hand becomes Superman when there's running water in the viv, and a bit more social when there's standing water in the viv. 

And temperature rise in the viv has a whole lot to do with the amount of water in the tank and how much of that water is exposed to open air.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow sorry guys I didnt realize this thread had gone sticky. :? 





> Matt, what kind of substrate is that? My biggest concern is that it will make the soil too moist to keep ferns, but I guess I can come up with some fix if that ends up being a problem.


Its just abg but I substitute the fine chracoal for high grade activated carbon.
My ferns seem to do just fine as do my severeal different jewel orchids.



> Hey Rubisco - I dig the material you used for your `pool` - but what is
> it?!?!? Care to give some details on the method(s) you used? I'd like to do something similar for my next tank.


Its just grotto/lace rock sitting ontop an up side down bucket with the side cut out so that I can access the pump. I used foam to hold everything together and form the "pond". Then all the foam on the back and rock work was covered with coco but I ran out of that when doing the pond so I used some peat i had on hand. I like the peat alot more than the coco and I dont think Ill be using coco in the future.

I currently have 4 juvinile tincs that reside in my tank. Two of them seem to really enjoy hanging out on the water feater. One in particular 
my wife calls him Banana, is almost always on it climbing around or just basking if you could call it that.

Matt


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

Definitely go w/ the water feature, makes the tank complete


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

id say go with a water feature.

ive had many tanks and the ones with some form of water (especially moving water) draw a lot more attention and keep my interest a lot longer. 

i constantly see my vents sitting in the moving water of the river and sitting on the rocks of the water fall. the one that hangs on the fall will even dive into the water and hide under the leaf litter (on the bottom of the pool) if he feels scared.

a buddy of mine has some retics and they are rarely anywhere but the water!

Jason if you want some ideas on waterfalls LMK, i have quite a fewe pics i could show you of different types of set ups with different materials (wood stone, slate, foam, etc...).


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

one easy way to make a water feature is just use a waterfall like an exoterra medium or large size. i usually remove the front piece where the water all falls down to and then drains into the resevior. This makes the front of the waterfall an open pond. I then bury them up to the edge of the pond area, to make it look natural. then i usually put some duck weed or salvia natens in the pool. I

n a fairly well sealed viv they just need to be topped off occasionaly and should have enough water to raise a couple of tads in. I dont even bother with the pump anymore usually, since i think it would disturb any tads deposited in there. But if you do use the pump put it on an interval timer to go off and on through out the day, it will last longer.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

Dendro Dave said:


> But if you do use the pump put it on an interval timer to go off and on through out the day, it will last longer.


Actually what will happen is quit the opposite! Most submersible pumps made for the aqaurium industry are made to run ALL of the time and not be shut off intermittently. Cycling a pump on and of WILL prematurly burn out the pump.
There are some pumps that ARE made to do this but they are generally MUCH more expensive and not readily available.

FWIW

Matt


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

many objects will burn out when cycled on and off.
turning on power to an object creates small powersurge to the object.

look at tungsten lightbulbs.
how often do they burn out when already on?
its usually when you turn them on that they burn out from the already weakened filiment breaking from the small powersurge.

another example could be things like tvs.
when turning them on, i've always noticed the lights in the room dim for a second from the power suddenly going to the tv.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

zaroba said:


> another example could be things like tvs.
> when turning them on, i've always noticed the lights in the room dim for a second from the power suddenly going to the tv.


This is usually the result of putting to much on one curcuit. Try "spreading"
out your usage.

FWIW

Matt


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

depending on building wiring, thats not always possible.


----------



## Bre (Nov 23, 2005)

I have been on the fence about a water fall in my new tank. Mainly, because I've never done one and am unsure how to go about it. Can you use a tabletop water fall, submersible, pond pump??


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

*Azureus seem to like water*

I'm new to the hobby and recently got my first frogs, a pair of Azureus. They seem to love the drip waterfall/pond, especially the female. Sometimes she sits in the pond with just her head above water. I've now built two vivs, one with the waterfall and one with a small "swimming hole" in front. I think water does make it more interesting and fun to watch.

You can see pics of my waterfall here:
http://home.comcast.net/~mekmcc/First_Vivarium.htm


----------



## vincecarter (Aug 11, 2021)

Dendro Dave said:


> one easy way to make a water feature is just use a waterfall like an exoterra medium or large size. i usually remove the front piece where the water all falls down to and then drains into the resevior. This makes the front of the waterfall an open pond. I then bury them up to the edge of the pond area, to make it look natural. then i usually put some duck weed or salvia natens in the pool. I
> 
> n a fairly well sealed viv they just need to be topped off occasionaly and should have enough water to raise a couple of tads in. I dont even bother with the pump anymore usually, since i think it would disturb any tads deposited in there. But if you do use the pump put it on an interval timer to go off and on through out the day, it will last longer.


Way late but did you ever do anything to the hole in the bottom Im afraid darts are so small they would be sucked through


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Guest said:


> *Azureus seem to like water*
> 
> I'm new to the hobby and recently got my first frogs, a pair of Azureus. They seem to love the drip waterfall/pond, especially the female. Sometimes she sits in the pond with just her head above water. I've now built two vivs, one with the waterfall and one with a small "swimming hole" in front. I think water does make it more interesting and fun to watch.
> 
> ...


Frogs spending time in waterfeatures are most of the time a clear indication of them having health or other underlaying issues.

Waterfeatures are almost never benefecial in any way for the majority of 'commonly' kept species of dart frogs.


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Never mind.. another revived necrotopic...

@mods ; how come many of these older topic are beeing pushed in front of more recent content?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Tijl said:


> @mods ; how come many of these older topic are beeing pushed in front of more recent content?


Because people are searching (good) for answers and then replying to old threads.


----------



## vincecarter (Aug 11, 2021)

Tijl said:


> Never mind.. another revived necrotopic...
> 
> @mods ; how come many of these older topic are beeing pushed in front of more recent content?


sorry guys


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

vincecarter said:


> sorry guys


No need to apollagies 😄 it's just a question.
I wonder why you respond or how did you find this topic? From searching?


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Because people are searching (good) for answers and then replying to old threads.


That would be awesome.
Although, could there be another reason (the layout or something) for older content to be more accesable?


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Tijl said:


> Although, could there be another reason (the layout or something) for older content to be more accesable?


Possible, of course, but I do not know of any reason that would happen. Some aspects of the search feature (searching words by user name is the one I run into) actually don't work well at all on older content.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Possible, of course, but I do not know of any reason that would happen.


Well, here's one: the search feature seems to weight hits based on, among other things, number of views on the thread in which the word appears (though not as obviously on the number of replies). This would bias it toward archival content. There are a random smattering of newer, low-profile sorts of threads mixed into the results (maybe the search feature is sophisticated enough to try to learn what people click on? IDK.)

One way to get better search results (sometimes) is to order results by date. The other is to use a general web search and specify results from only dendroboard (this is my choice when I'm not using the 'search term by user' feature).


----------

